# Specials > Testing Ground >  What?

## susie

Please can you tell me what it means when someone has 'banned' beneath their .org name. Thanks.

----------


## Bobinovich

It means the user has been banned from the forum...this may be because of one or more posts on the boards which break the *forum rules*, or for having unsuitable contact with another member, or Admin, via private message.  It is also possible to see Suspended instead which is explained in the rules.

----------


## susie

Thank you very much for your explanation.

----------


## tonkatojo

> It means the user has been banned from the forum...this may be because of one or more posts on the boards which break the *forum rules*, or for having unsuitable contact with another member, or Admin, via private message.  It is also possible to see Suspended instead which is explained in the rules.


Having banned beneath doesn't seem to stop some of them posting, is there an explanation ?.

----------


## sids

> Having banned beneath doesn't seem to stop some of them posting, is there an explanation ?.


"Bannned" appears under their name in the posts they made before they were banned, I think.

----------

